# Opgewonden



## Ayni

Ik heb altijd veel last gehad over hoe het Engelse woord 'excited' te vertalen, omdat ik was verteld dat het Nederlandse woord 'opgewonden' altijd een seksuele bijbetekenis heeft. Is dit waar? En _if so_ (hoe zegt je _if so_ in het Nederlands alweer? _of/als zo_ klinkt niet juist), hoe kan ik 'excited' in het Nederlands uitdrukken?

Hartelijk bedankt voor lezen,
Groetjes


----------



## Kaatjecactus

'Opgewonden' heeft niet altijd een seksuele bijbetekenis hoor. In geval van twijfel kan je het vertalen door 'enthousiast' ofzo. 

(_if so_ --> _in dat geval_denk ik)


----------



## Suehil

Just as in English, it depends on context.  If you want to say 'the children were excited about going to the beach', then you are quite safe using 'opgewonden'.   

If, however, you say 'the man was excited' it would be ambiguous in English, too.


----------



## Kworb

"Opgewonden" kan wel gebruikt worden voor (kleine) kinderen, maar voor volwassenen vind ik het inderdaad al snel een seksuele bijbetekenis hebben, tenzij je het gebruikt als vertaling voor "agitated".

Ik denk dat we het gevoel "excited" meestal anders uitdrukken, afhangend van de context.

"I'm excited to go to Australia" --> "Ik heb heel veel zin om naar Australië te gaan" (I am really in the mood)
"I'm excited about my promotion" --> "Ik ben heel blij met m'n promotie" (I am very happy)
"I'm excited to see my grandchildren" --> "Ik kan niet wachten om m'n kleinkinderen te zien" (I can't wait to)
"He sounded really excited" --> "Hij klonk erg enthousiast" (enthusiastic)

"Enthousiast" wordt meer gebruikt als iets veelbelovend is en je uitkijkt naar het vervolg.

Wel een moeilijke vraag, ben benieuwd wat de anderen te zeggen hebben!

(If so = "zo ja", of "als dat zo is")


----------



## Ayni

Hartstikke bedankt allemaal en in het bijzonder Kworb voor alle de voorbeelden. Heel behulpzaam.


----------



## ThomasK

Volkomen eens, KWorb: zowat perfect geïllustreerd,, lijkt mij.


----------



## Denbruno

Ik ben het ook eens met de oplossingen van KWorb. Wat betreft 'if so' zijn er verschillende mogelijkheden, afhankelijk van het register.
In een formeel register zou ik eerder gebruik maken van 'indien dit het geval is',
minder formeel zijn 'als dit/dat zo is', 'zoja', ...


----------



## Kabouterke

Ik had hetzelfde probleem toen ik voor het eerst Nederlands begon te studeren.  Er zijn een aantal andere mogelijke vertalingen hiervoor, maar ik maak zelf altijd gebruik van de uitroepen: "ik heb d'r goesting in," of "ik verheug me d'r op" voor evenementen.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Kworb 



Kworb said:


> "I'm excited to go to Australia" --> "Ik heb heel veel zin om naar Australië te gaan" (I am really in the mood)


Do both sentences have the same meaning?

I always believed that  "I'm excited to go to Australia" meant that you already booked your trip or at least are quite sure that you're going and are looking forward to the trip. Do I misunderstand this? 

_ Ik heb heel veel zin om naar Australië te gaan _to me means that you haven't booked it yet and feel like going.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Kworb

NewtonCircus said:


> Dag Kworb
> 
> Do both sentences have the same meaning?
> 
> I always believed that  "I'm excited to go to Australia" meant that you already booked your trip or at least are quite sure that you're going and are looking forward to the trip. Do I misunderstand this?
> 
> _ Ik heb heel veel zin om naar Australië te gaan _to me means that you haven't booked it yet and feel like going.
> 
> Groetjes Herman



You're right, the way I worded it is too ambiguous. I definitely agree that "I'm excited to go to Australia" means the trip is a certainty. The Dutch phrase to me doesn't imply whether the trip is booked or not. "Ik heb heel veel zin in m'n reis naar Australië" would be a better translation. Another way to phrase the excitement and avoid explicitly mentioning the "reis" is "uitkijken naar" (looking forward to): "ik kijk er erg naar uit om naar Australië te gaan".


----------



## Kabouterke

Kworb said:


> You're right, the way I worded it is too ambiguous. I definitely agree that "I'm excited to go to Australia" means the trip is a certainty. The Dutch phrase to me doesn't imply whether the trip is booked or not. "Ik heb heel veel zin in m'n reis naar Australië" would be a better translation. Another way to phrase the excitement and avoid explicitly mentioning the "reis" is "uitkijken naar" (looking forward to): "ik kijk er erg naar uit om naar Australië te gaan".



In English, though, we typically use "I'm excited /about it" just as a little note to finish a thought when speaking someone.

A: are you looking forward to going to Australia?
B: Yeah, I'm really excited.

Now, you can saw a whole sentence like "ik heb er zin in" which is okay, but I always find that the best equivalent is simply to say "ik verheug me erop." It has pretty much the same meaning, same brevity, and can be used in the same position in conversation where we typically use it in English as in the example above.

Might I suggest to the original poster and to kaatjecactus that "zo ja / zo nee" is a direct translation of the English "if so / if not " and functions in the same way in both languages.


----------



## ViktorS

Alles heeft in het Nederlands een dubbele betekenis.  Als je het met een serieus gezicht zegt kan er niets mislopen.


----------

